# Is talk talk any good?



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

As the title really - we are getting rid of sky and going over to talk talk as sky will not let you have broadband without the tv side. So we are getting a Foxsat box and talk talk. Price wise it's cheaper but what's it like for web and xbox 360. Cheers in advance fellas


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

My dad has TalkTalk broadband and it's complete sh*te.

The speed is rubbish, and at about 11.30 pm EVERY night it stops working.

He only stays with them because the broadband is free and he gets free international calls.


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

I worked in outsourcing for years managing sales for them and I must say they are much better than they used to be and actually seem to know what they are doing - like any large BB provider they are always are going to have issues with customers and have really improved CS and tech support and shouldnt be any slower than what you have now. They are doing free connection at the mo which makes it even better value. 

For the Xbox you might want to look at the plus package for unlimited download option, still really good value.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I considered them a while back for home use, but after reading all the poor feedback on their customer service I decided against! 

Alex


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

I was originally with Tiscali who were bought over by Talk Talk, not had any problems with them, decent price same speed as I had when with Plus.Net and no issues with service dropping.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'd go to www.moneysavingexpert.co.uk (to the forum) and see their feedback.

My collegue recently joined, then she went straight back to BT!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Been with them for 2 years and not had any issues. Had BT before that and TT managed to treble my speed to a whopping 1.7mb from BT's measly 0.5mb :lol:

YMMV


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm very happy with broadnand speed and customer service. I've been with them for ~2 years. I pay £6.99 a month, originally signed up for "up to 8 Mb", but they increased it without being asked last summer (I check monthly via ThinkBroadband), I routinely get 10 - 11 Mb, which is as much as my line will support.

As for customer service, I've twice had a fault on the external line (1st occurred just before switching from BT). Both times they fixed it next day & sent text messages to my mobile & left answerphone messages on the landline, advising progress. They phoned me back on my mobile so I wouldn't use up my call credit.

I have found the b/b has switched off occasionally, but it always reconnects after swithching the router off/on, so I'm inclined to think it's the hardware.

My sister & my parents are with them too, all happy with phone and b/b service. Can't ask for more.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

My FIL went with TalkTalk for his broadband and phone against my suggestion and he has regretted it ever since. Endless mistake after mistake. Took months to connect, nearly every bill is wrong, they keep taking off Caller ID and putting the voicemail on and then vice versa, his download speed is all over the shop. Everyone I know personally who has been with TalkTalk has had a bad experience.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

My Talk talk download speed is about 0.3 mbps. Always always disconnecting!

I'd rather be bitten by a rabid dog than take a deal with those robbing b***ards again!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

One of our retired staff has the TalkTalk package and the broadband is awful. It disconnects frequently and the speed is comparable to 56k dialup. First line tech support is based in Asia and they'll happily send out microfilters or routers to get you off the phone. I use 'Zen Internet' at home which isn't cheap but it's fast, reliable, and does what it says on the tin.

The main problem with ISP's like TalkTalk is their deals are so good that they are over-subscribed. An average contention ratio for home broadband is 50:1 - that means at peak times you could see your speed drop at the exchange as it's shared with other TalkTalk customers. TalkTalk I believe suffer from these performance issues because they have too much contention going on.

Here's a useful website if you ever want to compare ISP's on speed and reliability:-

http://www.thinkbroadband.com/isp/talktalk.html


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

In my experience opinion, steer well clear of TT

Utter, Utter terrible service, awful customer service.

It's like teaching a spanish dog trying to fart in french....


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

im not allowed to swear on here but sorry,talk talk is rubbish an my broadband is always dis connecting at stupid oclock times an through day.not good when you got a good score on black ops


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I wouldnt bother with them, I worked for TT Business/opal and the amount of complaints we got was unreal. Complete shower if crap, and fact half the people there have no clue what the they are on about. When I was there we had cancelation rate on new orders of 30%, because the fact the people behind the scenes had no clue about the regulations and time scales set out telecoms, and sales and customer service couldn't tell there ass from the elbow.
I worked for BT before that, and as much has people slag BT, they are miles better. 

Example, when I started at BT before you even go on the floor you get 2 months in training, when I left and went to TT I got none atall. Same as lot of staff, most heard off was about a week. You wouldnt believe how there they handle your personal details, when its regulary printed off and just left lieing around the office for anyone.

Im with BT, and have no issues what so ever, I get 1.1MB now on ADSL2 where as with sky previously I got 500k. My BT is perfectly fine, never have and issue, but I get mine free too, benifits are misses still working there.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I dare say you could mention any ISP here for feedback and, left long enough, there would be as many good reports as bad? I've been quite vocal on here about my disappointment with them in the past, but [touch wood] for about a year now, apart from the odd short loss of service for an hour or two, everything is much better now.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

we went from sky to talktalk and they are W4nk! Can barely get online on ps3 (1 in 5 times it will let me on) cant watch things online most of the time, freezes to buffer every 2 seconds. Really are shocking imo


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Mostly, as Viper said. Whichever ISP you choose, you are not freeing yourself
from the long reach of BT. Have you noticed that despite TT's UK-wide 
services, there doesn't seem to be a service van of theirs anywhere? Of all 
the variables associated with BBand, there is one that dictates the eventual 
speed over all others. That's the distance from your home to the nearest BT 
exchange. The fairly regular, often post 11pm disconnections are by BT 
engineers, usually doing the equivalent of bolting-on new lines where demand 
has been heavy. Quite why they have to disconnect everybody to do this is 
a tad baffling.

TT's telephone support service is now't to shout home about, but you can 
easily circumvent this by posting on their user's forum. The peeps there are 
pretty clued-up and seem keen to maintain a good reputation. Yeah, I know
you need a connection to do this...

The one thing I like about TT is that they don't "nanny" you on what you 
choose to download! Unlike some high-profile ISPs, they don't, and won't,
collude with media companies and divulge people's names and addresses for
music and film downloads. Often poor connections are down to neighbours
who have unsecured wireless networks. These can play havoc especially if
you can't block them. 

One thing is for sure, I'd now not dump TT to go back to BT. Probably the
only way you're going to definitively find out is ask neighbours who have TT
what their experiences are like. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't read what others have put, but I'd just like to add that my father in law has only just had his telephone and broadband services back after a 8 days outage - to which TT wouldn't couldn't even be bothered to call him back on!
5 emails, 3 phone calls (totalling approx £26 off pay as you go mobile) and threats of cancellation and they still didn't call him back.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im on talktalk and have no issues at all. I get a 14mb connection (more than anyone around me, but i live in a new build which must help). I have had to call the customer service once, wait 20 mins, speak to someone in Pak.istan for a few mins, and as they have no idea they put you onto a uk call centre, 5-10 mins later you speak to someone who knows what they are doing and sort you out... so as long as you leave 45 mins to do something you will be fine :lol:

my bill is about £19 as well, for phone line, free calls and broadband. so cheap compared to others.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Be careful. We went to TT. After the service was crap we went back to BT BUT

If talk talk have taken over the line and you have to go back to BT and BT need to take back the line it will cost you a cool £128:doublesho. 

Wasn't really happy after finding this out, needless to say £128 later... NEVER AGAIN!

HTH


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Scotch said:


> B
> If talk talk have taken over the line and you have to go back to BT and BT need to take back the line it will cost you a cool £128:doublesho.
> 
> HTH


Ouch... they must make most of their money this way, give people a poor service, then charge BT loads of money to have the line back :lol:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

It was great until December and then it was partically useless, wouldn't connect for hours at a time, and kept disconnecting when it did.

Seems to have been OK in January but the speed isn't anything to write home about.

I know someone else with TalkTalk and they've had the same type of problems.

Support is also crap - very script driven and generally useless.

If I wasn't tied into a contract I would go elsewhere.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Scotch said:


> Be careful. We went to TT. After the service was crap we went back to BT BUT
> 
> If talk talk have taken over the line and you have to go back to BT and BT need to take back the line it will cost you a cool £128:doublesho.
> 
> ...


yeah they do, TT are an LLU provider. So bt have to go back out to the exchange to you back to WLR.


----------

